# Zeiss Conquest Duralyt Riflescopes



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Zeiss Conquest Duralyt Riflescopes*









Zeiss has announced three 30mm tube, European style variable power riflescopes that make the decision for premium optics easier than ever. They are characterised by their distinctive design and outstanding price performance ratio...but Duralyt offers more: 
Uncompromising ruggedness and accuracy in optics and mechanics - the essentials for successful aiming and safe shooting. 
Illuminated models are simply the best value in illumination available today!








*Duralyt 1.2-5x36 - The lightweight all-rounder*

Its wide field of view allows for quick and safe target acquisition at close range, i.e. when being on a driven hunt. The maximum 5x magnification makes the Duralyt 1.2-5x36 a lightweight all-rounder for hunting by day and a superior alternative to red dot sights as it is much more versatile.

*Tech Data:*
Magnification 1,2 x 4,7 x 
Effective Lens Diameter 18,7 mm 36,0 mm 
Exit Pupil Diameter 16,0 mm 7,7 mm 
Twilight Factors 3,4 13,4 
Field of view at 100 m 30,0 m 8,5 m 
Objective Viewing Angle 17,1 ° 4,9 ° 
Diopter Adjustment Range +2 / -3 dpt 
Eye Relief 90 mm 
Parallax-Free 100 m 
Square Adjustment Range at 100 m 280 cm 
Adjustment per Click at 100 m 1 cm 
Centre Tube Diameter 30 mm 
Eye Piece Tube Diameter 42 mm 
Objective Tube Diameter 42 mm 
Nitrogen Filling yes 
Water Resistance 400 mbar 
Functional Temperature Range -25 / +50 °C 
Length 302 mm 11.88"
Reticle non-illuminated 6 
Reticle illuminated 60 
Weight without Illuminated Reticle 470 g 16.57 ounces
Weight with Illuminated Reticle 515 g 18.16 ounces
Order Number without Illuminated Reticle - 52 54 01 @ $949.99
Order Number with Illuminated Reticle - 52 54 05 @ $1249.99








*Duralyt 2-8x42 - The compact all-rounder*

The sleek and compact Duralyt 2-8x42 provides bright images in twilight and allows for very precise sighting - both on the shooting range and in the hunting grounds - even over distances exceeding 200 metres. Being as short as the Duralyt 1.2 - 5 x 36, it offers the optimum medium magnification range, which is preferred by experienced hunters when stalking or hunting in unfamiliar terrain.

*Tech Data:*
Magnification 2-8x 
Effective Lens Diameter 32,5 mm 42,0 mm 
Exit Pupil Diameter 16,0 mm 5,3 mm 
Twilight Factors 5,7 18,3 
Field of view at 100 m 15,9 m 4,8 m 
Objective Viewing Angle 9,1 ° 2,8 ° 
Diopter Adjustment Range +2 / -3 dpt 
Eye Relief 90 mm 
Parallax-Free 100 m 
Square Adjustment Range at 100 m 160 cm
Adjustment per Click at 100 m 1 cm 
Centre Tube Diameter 30 mm 
Eye Piece Tube Diameter 42 mm 
Objective Tube Diameter 48 mm 
Nitrogen Filling yes 
Water Resistance 400 mbar 
Functional Temperature Range -25 / +50 °C 
Length 302 mm 11.88"
Reticle non-illuminated 6 
Reticle illuminated 60 
Weight without Illuminated Reticle 475 g 16.75 ounces
Weight with Illuminated Reticle 520 g 18.34 ounces
Order Number without Illuminated Reticle 52 54 11 @ $999.99
Order Number with Illuminated Reticle 52 54 15 @ $1299.99








*Duralyt 3-12x50 - The lightweight riflescope*

The Duralyt 3-12x50 is the perfect choice when shooting over medium and long distances. Featuring light-transmissive optics and an extremely wide magnification range, it fulfills all requirements when stand hunting by day or in twilight, but at the same time it is sleek, lightweight and comfortable to carry. It perfectly fits the lightweight rifle of a mountain hunter and can be used universally in the field.

*Tech Data*
Magnification 3-12x 
Twilight Factors 8,5 25,9 
Field of view at 100 m 11,0 m 3,2 m 
Objective Viewing Angle 6,3 ° 1,8 ° 
Diopter Adjustment Range +2 / -3 dpt 
Eye Relief 90 mm 
Parallax-Free 100 m 
Square Adjustment Range at 100 m 110 cm 
Adjustment per Click at 100 m 1 cm 
Centre Tube Diameter 30 mm 
Eye Piece Tube Diameter 42 mm
Objective Tube Diameter 56 mm 
Nitrogen Filling yes 
Water Resistance 400 mbar 
Functional Temperature Range -25 / +50 °C 
Length 347 mm 13.66"
Reticle non-illuminated 6 
Reticle illuminated 60 
Weight without Illuminated Reticle 535 g 18.87 ounces
Weight with Illuminated Reticle 580 g 20.45 ounces
Order Number without Illuminated Reticle 52 54 21 @ $1049.99
Order Number with Illuminated Reticle 52 54 25 @ $1349.99

_*All Duralyt models are only available without rail.*_


----------

